# Bee Bunker



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

I can't tell you if it is one of yours, but I can definatively tell you that is NOT one of mine.

Nice pictures!

If you are in a large grove with pollination contracts, then there is a good chance that it is not yours. It has been there a week or two.

But it looks like a nice easy cutout  Just make sure they are not AHB, not that I know much about them.

Rick


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

This has been a common practice of AHB to locate in cavities on the ground. Not so usual for EHB. As a new swarm if they are they may not become aggressive until they are better established. Just food for though.

Nice pictures, hope they're are some friendly Itailians and you put them to work! I'm certain whoever maintains that box would greatly appreicate them finding a new home!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Swarms in valve boxes are fairly common.


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

They look dark...is that a correct evaluation?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

hummingberd said:


> They look dark...is that a correct evaluation?


No, I wouldn't say that they look all that dark.


----------

